# Thread und Midlet



## Guest (13. Sep 2007)

...wahrscheinlich ne einfache Anfängerfrage, aber irgendwie komm ich hier gerade nicht so richtig weiter
Hab ein Midlet, was einen Thread startet. Jetzt möchte ich, dass dieses Midlet wartet, bis die Ergebnisse des Threads vorliegen um diese in einem Alert anzuzeigen - hier der Quellcode:


```
// Datenabgleich mit dem Navision Server im OnlineModus 
	   else if (command == loginForm.getReplicationCommand())
	   {
		    thread = new HTTPThreadConnect(WEBSERVICE, "GetResource", "No=" + RESOURCE);
		    thread.start();

/* Hier sollte er warten, bis das Threadergebnis vorliegt um thread.returnReturnString zu füllen */
		    
			loginForm = new LoginForm(this);
			getDisplay().setCurrent(loginForm.toMicroForm());
			
		    try {
				Alert statusAusgabe = new Alert("Online-Datenabgleich",
		    			thread.returnReturnString(),
					    Image.createImage("/image/replikation.jpg"),
					    AlertType.INFO);
		    	statusAusgabe.setTimeout(5000);	
				getDisplay().setCurrent(statusAusgabe, loginForm.toMicroForm());				
			} catch (IOException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e.printStackTrace();
			}			
		}
[\code]

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte =)
```


----------



## NTB (13. Sep 2007)

Du hast das sog. "Consumer Producer Problem"
http://www.kbs.uni-hannover.de/Lehre/Info1/skript_0001/java/thread/thread-5.htm


----------

